# pictures of me and my tanks



## James Flexton (16 Mar 2008)

if you want to see a ceesy picture of me you'll have to sit through an even cheesier slideshow of my tanks, turn your speakers on! lol    (i was bored and playing with photobucket)


----------



## Arana (16 Mar 2008)

Love it


----------



## Themuleous (16 Mar 2008)

Haha oh dear


----------



## James Flexton (17 Mar 2008)

ha ha sorry


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2008)

Tis nice to see how the tank has changed of time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Mar 2008)

Always jealous of how lush your tanks look Jimboo.

Cheesy restaurant music wasn't so good though.

Guess you could say the salideshow was a case of beauty before the beast at the end (I mean beast in a positive way of course. lol)

Keep up the scaping matey you do us proud.

Andy


----------

